# cambridge'owy



## Donoav

Przymiotnik, utworzony od rzeczownika "Cambridge", to "cambridge'owy"? Czy można użyć tego w pracy naukowej czy to słowo potoczne? Np. czy mógłbym przetłumaczyć nazwę "Cambridge Dictionary" jako "Słownik cambridge'owy"?


----------



## zaffy

Nie.
Ja bym powiedział:
Słownika Longmana
Słownika Cambridge'a
Słownik Oxfordu.

A najlepiej: słownik wydawnictwa Cambridge.


----------



## karaluszek

Zaffy wprowadził Cię w błąd, zapewne nieświadomie. Słowo Cambridge jest nieodmienne w j. polskim, więc "Słownik Cambridge" (nie Cambridge'a).
"Słownik cambridge'owy" to ewidentny rusycyzm (Кембриджский словарь).


----------



## zaffy

karaluszek said:


> Słowo Cambridge jest nieodmienne w j. polskim, więc "Słownik Cambridge"


Hmmm, a Longman*a* i Oxford*u *jest?


----------



## karaluszek

zaffy said:


> Hmmm, a Longman*a* i Oxford*u *jest?


Oczywiście, te formy są poprawne
Edit: wystarczy sprawdzić na sjp .pwn .pl


----------



## zaffy

karaluszek said:


> Oczywiście, te formy są poprawne


Stąd ja nie widzę większego problemu z odmianą Cambridge w języku codziennym mówionym. Choć może masz rację. W piśmie to co innego. Jest wiele rzeczy gdzie odmieniamy dodając apostrof Słownika Cambridge*'*a przy zapisie.


----------



## karaluszek

Donoav pisze pracę naukową, wyraźnie to napisała, więc dywagacje o języku mówionym nic nie wnoszą.


----------



## Donoav

zaffy said:


> w języku codziennym mówionym





karaluszek said:


> pisze pracę naukową


Interesują mnie wszystkie możliwości wyrażania się po polsku: zarówno dla prac, jak i dla komunikowania się w środowisku nieformalnym, — tak że każdemu z Państwa ślicznie dziękuję za rozszerzenie mojego widnokręgu! ♡


----------

